# Why berried shrimps don't produce babies?



## fxbillie

Can any shrimp experts help me to see what can be done to help berried shrimps actually produce shrimplets?

I have a few of my CRS berried before. Now my yellow shrimps & PFR are berried. I saw eggs in their bellies. But so far all these berried bellies including those CRS did not produce any baby shrimplets. The eggs just came & gone. 

Being new to shrimps and never had seen how they produce babies. I am not sure I will see live birth of baby shrimps, or just eggs laid somewhere. I do see some drops of egg like thingies laying on top of some Christmas moss leaves, but it has been 2 weeks and nothing comes out of them. So can any shrimp pros help me to see what can be done to help berried shrimps actually produce shrimplets? Do I need to use some products to enhance water quality to a level to help the process? My water seems ok with ADA soil and molting going on quite reguarly now, just no shrimplets yet in almost 2 months of keeping them. Any advice is appreciated.

William


----------



## Tarobot

anything in your tank that could kill babies? other fish or uncovered filter intake?


----------



## CRS Fan

Hello William.

I know my PFR's and Blue Pearls can breed like rabbits given the right circumstances. Predators (ie Amano shrimp and other piscine predators can decimate shrimplet populations easily). I find the best results are brought about by ensuring there is lots of vegetation for the shrimplets to pick from as a food source. Often new mothers will drop eggs for their first several clutches and seasoned mothers will drop eggs when the water parameters are not stable. This is based on my limited experience with shrimp (as I have never had much success with CRS/CBS). If you don't already have some, a mineral rock also helps !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## fxbillie

*no predators*



Tarobot said:


> anything in your tank that could kill babies? other fish or uncovered filter intake?


There are no amano shrimps and no fish in my shrimp tank. I have 21 CRS, 11 yellows, 6 PFRs. I had only lost one old fire red shrimp (not from Stuart) so far in more than 2 months of shrimp keeping. I have a 20g well planted tanks (Amazon sword, Java fern, Java moss, Christmas moss and another tall unknown one. There are also floating plants and a center-piece driftwood to for shrimps to hide. The intake of my AC filter has been wrapped by a small bag of fine cloth/fabric that eons ago was a carbon filter bag. I don't think anything of size can go through it. The trouble is I never saw shrimplets crawling around on top of the ADA soil in the front of the tank where the shrimps eat their food. If they had shown up and then disappeared afterwards, that would have been ok. At least I know they hatched into babies. The problem I fear is that no baby shrimplets have come out of those berried bellies at all.

Thanks Stuart for your nice PFRs. Two of the shrimps are berried. But they are young shrimps so I don't expect miracle to have shrimplets so fast. They may produce some shrimplets yet. So they are not my concern. the CRS are. 11 of the 21 CRS are adult shrimps and they have been re-homed to my place for 2 months. They are the ones I am wondering, as their berried bellies come & go and nothing came out of those bellies.

I have heard that shrimps give birth to live shrimplets much like guppies & other live bearers. Is this a true statement for all aquarium shrimps?


----------



## trevorhoang

fxbillie said:


> There are no amano shrimps and no fish in my shrimp tank. I have 21 CRS, 11 yellows, 6 PFRs. I had only lost one old fire red shrimp (not from Stuart) so far in more than 2 months of shrimp keeping. I have a 20g well planted tanks (Amazon sword, Java fern, Java moss, Christmas moss and another tall unknown one. There are also floating plants and a center-piece driftwood to for shrimps to hide. The intake of my AC filter has been wrapped by a small bag of fine cloth/fabric that eons ago was a carbon filter bag. I don't think anything of size can go through it. The trouble is I never saw shrimplets crawling around on top of the ADA soil in the front of the tank where the shrimps eat their food. If they had shown up and then disappeared afterwards, that would have been ok. At least I know they hatched into babies. The problem I fear is that no baby shrimplets have come out of those berried bellies at all.
> 
> Thanks Stuart for your nice PFRs. Two of the shrimps are berried. But they are young shrimps so I don't expect miracle to have shrimplets so fast. They may produce some shrimplets yet. So they are not my concern. the CRS are. 11 of the 21 CRS are adult shrimps and they have been re-homed to my place for 2 months. They are the ones I am wondering, as their berried bellies come & go and nothing came out of those bellies.
> 
> I have heard that shrimps give birth to live shrimplets much like guppies & other live bearers. Is this a true statement for all aquarium shrimps?


yes to your question. i raise a colony of cherries and that seems like how they produce babies. keep at it and one day you will have babies. as long as you keep your water params right and remove predators, you should be ok.


----------



## fxbillie

*shrimplets finally*

Thanks every one for your comments and advice. I do see some shrimplets finally. They are so cute & tiny. They are from the yellow shrimps and they look yellowish even so so tiny. Seems like they are always by the foods when adults are not around, so perhaps they know how to take care of themselves. But the previously berried CRS do not seem to produce shrimplets from the eggs. I guess they are harder to breed. Need to find out more about them. Thanks again.


----------



## fxbillie

*CRS shrimplets finally*

Finally I counted 3 tiny CRS shrimplets. They sooooo tiny and cute. Hope more will show up.


----------



## jobber

Congratulations. If you see 3, there must be more hiding in other places.


----------



## hlee72ca

fxbillie said:


> Finally I counted 3 tiny CRS shrimplets. They sooooo tiny and cute. Hope more will show up.


 Wow that is awesome, you must be doing things just right, hopefully your tank will overflow with crs.


----------



## fxbillie

I often see one of the 3 baby CRS and it is growing. The other two not easy to see as they are sooo tiny. They are also not aggressive eater like the yellows. Wow, those yellow baby shrimps are always around the food competing with the adults while the baby CRS are nowhere near. Should yellows be raised together with the CRS? I think I will put the yellows in a separate tank and just keep the PFRs & TFRs with the CRS.


----------



## effox

If I recall correctly, I believe the yellows can interbreed with the PFR, so I'd remove them for that reason alone.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

